# What do you think about this 4x4x4 it is a real SS?



## gogleash (Oct 25, 2011)

Well I buy this cube from pickegg but someones says thats its not a shengshou so if it is not it is a nice cube anyway?

4x4x4 ShengShou New R4 Structure Magic Cube 

http://www.pickegg.com/wholesale/4x4x4-ShengShou-New-R4-Structure-Magic-Cube-White.html


----------



## Goosly (Oct 25, 2011)

Doesn't look like a ShengShou at all


----------



## nathan3089 (Oct 25, 2011)

that is a knock off brand rubiks 4x4


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 25, 2011)

QJ, Lanlan, Mini Qj

Most certainly not Shenghou


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 25, 2011)

The picture is not shengshou, but I think the actual product is shengshou. It is like this for other products on pickegg. Not sure why... laziness?


----------



## gogleash (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone hope to be the real one


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 27, 2011)

gogleash said:


> Thanks everyone hope to be the real one


 
You should post pictures of yours.


----------



## gogleash (Nov 1, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> You should post pictures of yours.


 Sorry actually I dont have it but when it arrives to my place be sure that I going to post pictures of it


----------

